# JVM205h..best cab match.



## Dogwithawigon

Hi all, new to the forum so greetings from the UK. Have a JVM205h that I’ve just modded with Charlotte nfb mod, now sounds amazing! Looking to upgrade my cab, have been using an avt412 but have seen a used 1960ahw for a good price. Anyone have any experience with these two together?
Play in covers band, all the usual dad rock fare but only guitarist. Let me know of any other suggestion regarding cabs. Considering 212 cabs, would like all plywood construction .
Zilla have come up on my radar.
Letme know your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Adieu

Should be ok for the 50w jvm, but be advised that it's kinda pushing it if you wanna use it with 100/120w heads at some point.

Also....the "handwired" thing is UTTER MARKETING NONSENSE. It like literally has a whopping 10 solder joints. Which either work or don't, no artisanal magic possible.

Handwhatnow???

It's just a cab that would have been $300 used all day every day, but has H30's instead of T75's.


----------



## Dogwithawigon

Thanks Adieu, I’m in my 50’s so don’t get reeled in by all the marketing bs, ultimately looking for best bang for the buck, was really after some advice on tones between the myriad of speaker options. I guess I’m after the Golden egg of an all round speaker, the avt is pretty poor in my experience, I have a Hayden 112 at home with an Eminence speaker in and it sounds good.
I know it’s all subjective but looking to avoid poor matches, thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hi all, new to the forum so greetings from the UK.


to the forum...


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## Dmann

I picked up a Budda 212 used, replaced it's Phat 12's with new Celestion G12EVH and V30, both 15 Ohm, so wired for 8 Ohm.
it's a simple all Pine Box, which really adds to the full mids, and this one is closed back.
It's a perfect match for an EVH 5150III 6L6 50 watt.

been using it 2.5 years now. very happy.

here's a clip of last weekend's rehearsal--


----------



## Dogwithawigon

Dogs of Doom said:


> to the forum...


Hey thanks.


----------



## Dogwithawigon

Micky said:


> Greetings!


Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Welcome to the forum my brother 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## Trident

*"WELCOME" *


----------



## Dogwithawigon

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum my brother
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks


----------



## Dogwithawigon

LPMarshall hack said:


>


Thanks


----------



## Dogwithawigon

Trident said:


> *"WELCOME" *


Thanks


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hi all, new to the forum so greetings from the UK. Have a JVM205h that I’ve just modded with Charlotte nfb mod, now sounds amazing! Looking to upgrade my cab, have been using an avt412 but have seen a used 1960ahw for a good price. Anyone have any experience with these two together?
> Play in covers band, all the usual dad rock fare but only guitarist. Let me know of any other suggestion regarding cabs. Considering 212 cabs, would like all plywood construction .
> Zilla have come up on my radar.
> Letme know your experiences. Thanks.


Welcome! Also live in the U.K., and also a 205h owner.  I reckon that 1960ahw cab would sound pretty good with your jvm. I think those cabs are loaded with g12h(55) speakers if I’m not mistaken. Those are nice.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hi all, new to the forum so greetings from the UK. Have a JVM205h that I’ve just modded with Charlotte nfb mod, now sounds amazing! Looking to upgrade my cab, have been using an avt412 but have seen a used 1960ahw for a good price. Anyone have any experience with these two together?
> Play in covers band, all the usual dad rock fare but only guitarist. Let me know of any other suggestion regarding cabs. Considering 212 cabs, would like all plywood construction .
> Zilla have come up on my radar.
> Letme know your experiences. Thanks.


I like the Marshall 1936 with the JVM.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

@Dogwithawigon :

As far as what cab with a JVM205H, most speakers and cabinet constructions type will probably sound good. 

Greenback-type speakers for a little looser low end and a slightly scaled-back high end, Vintage 30's and G12T-75 type speakers for tighter low end and a little more brightness on the high end. If you don't Celestions, Warehouse Guitar Speakers offers a nice take on some of those classics.

Think about the kind of music you want to play, then do a little research to point you in the right direction.

Have fun and enjoy the amp and the site.


----------



## Dogwithawigon

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> @Dogwithawigon :
> 
> As far as what cab with a JVM205H, most speakers and cabinet constructions type will probably sound good.
> 
> Greenback-type speakers for a little looser low end and a slightly scaled-back high end, Vintage 30's and G12T-75 type speakers for tighter low end and a little more brightness on the high end. If you don't Celestions, Warehouse Guitar Speakers offers a nice take on some of those classics.
> 
> Think about the kind of music you want to play, then do a little research to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the amp and the site.


Hey thanks MoTM, have been giving this lots of thought and have decided on a Zilla 2x12 fatboy with a Creamback 75 and Vintage 30. Will be ordering in the new year. Thanks to all who said hi and offered advice, great forum.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hey thanks MoTM, have been giving this lots of thought and have decided on a Zilla 2x12 fatboy with a Creamback 75 and Vintage 30. Will be ordering in the new year. Thanks to all who said hi and offered advice, great forum.


Glad to see you found something that will make you happy. Let us know how the new speakers work out (and maybe a little audio clip when you find the time). Enjoy yourself!


----------



## mickeydg5

JVMC212


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hey thanks MoTM, have been giving this lots of thought and have decided on a Zilla 2x12 fatboy with a Creamback 75 and Vintage 30. Will be ordering in the new year. Thanks to all who said hi and offered advice, great forum.


That is a good combination and choice.


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hey thanks MoTM, have been giving this lots of thought and have decided on a Zilla 2x12 fatboy with a Creamback 75 and Vintage 30. Will be ordering in the new year. Thanks to all who said hi and offered advice, great forum.


Good choice. I’d love to have a Zilla cab myself, and I bet that combination of speakers will sound darn good with your jvm. Nice one.


----------



## Nebel

Does it fit with VS412?


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Welcome to the MF!


----------



## houseofrock

Dogwithawigon said:


> Hey thanks MoTM, have been giving this lots of thought and have decided on a Zilla 2x12 Fatboy with a Creamback 75 and Vintage 30. Will be ordering in the new year. Thanks to all who said hi and offered advice, great forum.



Good choice on the speakers and the cab.


----------

